

PORTAL 'tor router' software provides what AnonyBox failed to deliver - boardstretcher
https://github.com/grugq/portal

======
boardstretcher
As an update to the 'anonybox' scandal that befell Kickstarter and the web at
large, PORTAL promises to deliver at least the software part of the
aforementioned product.

The dev's also mention some small chipped and off-the-shelf hardware that you
can purchase on your own to run it. And get this - they don't claim to have
made said hardware!

